# For Easter



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Church Lady called and asked if I could do a Last Supper. She took the lighter one. Guess it was for a personal gift to someone. These are 24x12.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

John those are really nice. I sure would like to have a CNC carver But I don't have a clue about how to use one of those things. You are making a lot of nice things. :smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> John those are really nice. I sure would like to have a CNC carver But I don't have a clue about how to use one of those things. :smile:


Don,

I didn't either, so I kind of cheated, and bought a machine already assembled and ready to go. Then you cheat some more and either buy clipart files or have "good friends" who will share some files. Then you clamp (securely, very securely) a piece of wood on the bed and hit the "start" button.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. But, please tell me that the Church Lady was not Dana Carvey.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't think so, but her face was partially covered.


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Those look awesome!
Been wanting to do that file. What size finish bit did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

gtsharp said:


> Those look awesome!
> Been wanting to do that file. What size finish bit did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


I did a 1/8 ball nose just because of the detail in the figures. Took all day and up to the 11 o'clock news for 24x12. 1/4" left a little bit to be desired, but I think a 3/16" might work, and cut down a little bit of the finishing time. I use a 1/8" most of the time, just out of habit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CnC is mighty interesting, but not my thing. But man, I sure like seeing something like this. Seems to me that a wood with less grain would be a good material choice for something like this. But then, I am not a big fan of too much wood grain being visible in such carvings. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

I could do it out of Corafoam and have no grain, but then a Scottart or Bobby Lee paint job would be in order. Otherwise I think it would be too plain. 

To get these pine panels already glued up thick enough I have to pretty much take what I can get. I could glue hardwoods up but people have a hard enough time paying for these, let alone an added cost for more expensive wood. They don't realize the time involved in cutting something like this.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look really nice, John! Is that a Vectric file or did you convert some clipart?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Vectric file


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Tom,
> 
> I could do it out of Corafoam and have no grain, but then a Scottart or Bobby Lee paint job would be in order. Otherwise I think it would be too plain.
> 
> To get these pine panels already glued up thick enough I have to pretty much take what I can get. I could glue hardwoods up but people have a hard enough time paying for these, let alone an added cost for more expensive wood. They don't realize the time involved in cutting something like this.


I know what you mean about people not knowing what goes into making something like this. A year ago I had a woman email asking how much it would cost for a 12 x 6 of this same pattern cut out of Mahogany. 

I checked on the price of the Mahogany, checked approximate cut time, figured cleanup/finish
time and cost of finish and supplies. Sent her an email of costs and she responded with a nasty email about how I was way over charging for it because it was just wood. She also said that it should be around $2 or $3 maybe $5 if was bigger. Actually the $5 would not pay for the Mahogany for the 12 x 6. If I remember I had over 6 hours cut time, roughing, finish, rest machining and cutout, smaller size smaller bits.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*C n c work*

JOHN, I would like to learn more about the C N C. Before I ask you any questions, I want to compliment you on your work. I think both plaques are fabulous. 

I have a small machine, first mistake buying the smaller unit. It will cut 12 wide to 24 inches, but I have to use (Tiling) to create any thing longer than 12 in.

My question to you is, what program are you using to make these projects. I have a program "Photo Carve". I have not had very good results with it. I am very new at this and the learning curve is tough when you are my age. Also, I would like to ask you what bits did you use? I try and experiment, but the projects just do not have the depth of field you show. I am supposing you are doing this from a picture or something else that you have downloaded. I have watched many different videos and downloaded more, but I am not pleased with the work I am doing. I have the software that came with the Router, it is Vectric Desktop 8.5 Any help would be welcome. I just marvel at the work you have created. Both of the finished projects are just super. Thanks for Reading.
Tagwatts1


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Frank,

Thanx for the kind words. Which Vectric 8.5 you got? Aspire,Vcarve,or ? 

I'm in NC seeing Grandson -- will be home Sunday nite late --- will be glad to get hold of you Mon sometime. PM me a good phone #. MEBCWD can answer your questions a lot better than me. He's our Vectric go to guy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If it is Desktop it would be Cut 2D Desktop 8.5 or Vcarve Desktop 8.5. Hopefully Frank's software is VCarve but I do know there are some CNC that are bundled with Cut 2D and the Photo VCarve might have been part of the bundle.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

I'm guessing you're right. Mine came with Cut 2D which just puts a taste in your mouth. I was going to upgrade to Vcarve but ending up just taking my credit and popped for Aspire. But I wanted to do a lot of 3d carving.

Frank, what version you got? If it's Aspire go to the Vectric site and download the trial version of Aspire and play around with it. You can't save files with the trial version but you can see what a finished cut would look like.


----------

